# Kribs and Rams



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I posted this on another forum and thought it may help on this one. 

I see this question a lot: Can I keep rams (bolivian, german blue, gold ect.) with kribensis? Well the answer is yes and no. Rams and kribs tend to share the same area of the tank, if your aquarium is 20 gallons which is a minimum requirement for both kribs and rams (given that they are kept in pairs) you can only keep one species or the other. Kribs will destroy the rams. If you wish to keep both species in the same tank make sure they both have a territory of 2ft by 1ft. 

Both kribs and rams are cave spawners and tend to get agressive if they start to breed. Kribs are very agressive when atempting to breed and can and will try to defend their territory at all cost. The best way to avoid the agression is to have no caves or areas resembling caves. 

On another note both species are very friendly and can be kept with almost any type of community fish. I personally keep a beautiful pair of kribensis with otos, a male betta, a SAE, a zebra loach, a small albino BN pleco, large amano shrimp and bamboo shrimp. I tried putting bolivian rams in the tank and the kribs nearly killed them.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Blue Cray. Personally, I've not had experience with peaceful Kribs. I introduced them into a tank and they ravaged my formerly peaceful community, destroying a school of lemon tetras and a pair of large angels. Of course with any type of fish, there is going to be variances between individuals, so I may have just had a particularly aggressive pair (that seems to happen to me a lot). I just wanted to add a little more information to a very informative and useful post.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

My krib's ive had( i have around 20a long the way) have alway's been peaceful. When they breed, just stay out of thier way, but the never would intentionally go and chase everthing in a corner like convict's do, they would just keep them at least 6 inch radius aorunf the site clear of fish/shrimp/snail's.


----------

